# Name that FISH!! (or three)?



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 18, 2020)

So I have kept fish as long as I can remember. Little county fair goldfish, up to 500 gallons of salt. Decided it's time for my daughter to try her hand at some fish. She of course being an indecisive pain in momma's butt(and way too much like me), decided to get THREE. Who are still nameless. So being that ppl are home and we could all use a few laughs. 

Let's play  *NAME THAT FISH.*

All three are betta. 
The little copper/reddish/iridescent one in the horrible picture that I will post in just a moment from my phone is FEMALE.
The little blue one is also FEMALE.
And the final one, is a black and white MALE.
((No worries, all housed separately. All in 5 gal tanks. ))

-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 18, 2020)

#1


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 18, 2020)

#2


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 18, 2020)

#3


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 18, 2020)

Females can live together harmoniously


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 18, 2020)

Only fish I can name is the good eating Mahi-Mahi.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 18, 2020)

Zero:: I am aware but had concerns that the pet store might have been wrong about the little blue “girl” her fins are getting more and more flashy by the day.
-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Mar 18, 2020)

Lol Mahi. That’s not a bad name. Especially since I once had a betta named Sushi.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 18, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Zero:: I am aware but had concerns that the pet store might have been wrong about the little blue “girl” her fins are getting more and more flashy by the day.
> -Meg


Yep.
I had a few hundred baby Betas hatch out in a fish pond years ago and as I pulled them out of the pond. Placed them into large bowls and found them homes, i couldn't tell Male or female except by guessing.


----------

